# ورجعت كما كنت بل واكثر :(



## انا للمسيح2 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

رجعت للالحاد مرة اخرى
وهذه المره لا ارى اى طريق للعوده 
فانا الان ملحد بمعنى الكلمة لست مشكك كما كنت :thnk0001:
اريدكم انت تثبتوا ان الله موجود بالعلم 
وارجو عدم نقل اثبتات او اسئله من منتديات اخري او من مواضيع اخري وايضا عدم الاقتباس من الانجيل


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*راجع الموضوع اللى فى توقيعى "الحياة الحقيقة فى المسيح" واقرأه بالكامل ...... إن كان أمر رجوعك يهمك*


----------



## grges monir (15 نوفمبر 2013)

انت لم تؤمن بالمسيح اساسا لكى تلحد
لان من يؤمن بالمسيح ايمان عقلى وقلبى  
مستحيل ان يرجع عنة
كل ما قمت بة هو تجربة او  شكل جديد كنت تريدة ولم تستطع  لا اكثر


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*يوم 15/10 عدت للمسيح ........ 15/11 تركت المسيح ...... العمر 20 سنة ...... 

هل تظن أنه بإمكانك اللهو فى أمور بمثل هذه الخطورة

هل أنت مسيحى المولد .....؟؟؟

بعد اجابتك سيتحدد اسلوب مناقشتك*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 نوفمبر 2013)

> اريدكم انت تثبتوا ان الله موجود بالعلم


اومال انت مين جابك للعالم:thnk0001:​


----------



## fredyyy (15 نوفمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> رجعت للالحاد مرة اخرى


 
*أخي الحبيب *

*إن كتابة هذا الموضوع إنك رجعت ... يعني أنَّ أصابعك هي التي تكتب هذا *

*لكن قلبك يشتاق إلى الله الذي خلقه ... فهناك حنين دفين لطلب الفرح بواسطته *

*إنها مشاعر حقيقية لراحة الضمير لكنها تتضارب مع أفكار حولك تحاول منعك من الوصول إلى الله *




انا للمسيح2 قال:


> وهذه المره لا ارى اى طريق للعوده


 
*قد تكون في حالة نفسية ... حكمت أنك لا ترى طريق للعودة *

*لكن إن كنت لا ترى ... فالله يعرف الطريق الصحيح للعودة *

*إن كنت لا تراه فهو يراك ... تذكَّر أنه أرجع يونان *

*لا تخف ... الله موجود *

.


----------



## fredyyy (15 نوفمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> اريدكم انت تثبتوا ان الله موجود بالعلم


 
*نحن لا نريد أن نثبت وجود الله بالعلم لأننا نعلم أن العلم متغيِّر *

*لكن الله غير متغيِّر ... العلم ُوجِدَ ُمأخرًا ... لكن الله موجود حيث لا نستطيع أن نبدأ *

*يد العلم قاصرة عن أن تفحص الله ... لأن الله أعطانا الفكر لنجد به العلم *

*فمن المنطقي أن لا نفحص الله ... بعطاياه *




انا للمسيح2 قال:


> ... وايضا عدم الاقتباس من الانجيل


 
*كيف والانجيل هو بشرى الخبر السار ... هو أنفاس الله فينا *

*الانجيل ليس حبر على ورق ... لكنها كلمات لها قوة تريح الضمير وتعطي سلام *

*أخي الغالى *
*كلمة أخيرة ... إن ُمت الآن ... وأيقنت بعد موتك أن كل كلام الله كان صحيح *
*كيف سيكون إعتذارك لنفسك ... لن تجد ... ستكون حصرتك شديدة *
*كم كانت فرصة النجاة سهلة وغير مُكلفة لكنك أضعتها عن عمد *
*كنت تستند على عِلم لم يصاحبك عند موتك بل زال بموتك *

.


----------



## EMad Thaabet (15 نوفمبر 2013)

اتعرف شيئا انا فى وقت قريب قبل دخولى هذا المنتدى بدات اشك فى وجود الله  لكن كان قلبى مؤمن وعقلى غير محرر لكنى لم ايأس يوما واحدا كنت الجا الى الله ادعوة كل يوم واقول له يا الهى يا من احببتنى لدرجة انك صلبت عنى ارحمنى وحرر عقلى واستمر ذالك الدعاة فى صلاتى كل يوم حتى رايت النور الحقيقى حتى شعرت بالروح القدس فى داخلى حقا اصبحت انسانا جديدا عرفت معنى السعادة الحقيقية وهى المسيح لان السعادة هى المسيح نعم عرفت المسيح لاول مرة من فترة قريبة هو ارجعنى الية حين طلبتة عرفت معنى كلمة سعادة حين عرفت المسيح لن استطيع ان اوصف لك السعادة التى اشعر بها حين اتكلم عنة انا كنت اجهل اشياء كثيرة فى المسيحية لكنى حين عرفتة اصبح هو  يعلمنى المسيحية اصبحت حين اقرائ الانجيل افهم معانية واتعمق فى كلماتة بدات اعرف الاعلان عن كامل محبة الله للانسان وكيف كان معه منذ خلقة حتى الآن

لا تياس يا ابن ملك الملوك ورب الارباب

انت تقول انك لن ترجع مرة اخرى لالالا بل قلبك مازال مؤمن بالله والدليل كتابتك هذة الكلمات لكن عقلك غير محرر فاطلبة كما طلبتة انا لا تياس اطلبة كل ساعة كل وقت كل يوم  لاتياس اطلبة وهو سيجيبك وسيرجعك الية كما ارجع الابن الضال اطلبة باستمرار لا تياس ابدا مع المسيح لايوجد ياس مع المسيح لا احد يفقد رجاءة قول للشيطان 


لاتشمتى بى يا عدوتى لانى حين اسقط اقوم
 
لا تيأس 

تريد اثبات وجود الله لان اجد كلمات غير الانجيل كلام الله وهو علمى ايضاا كما طلبت فالانجيل ايمانى وعلمى 

[FONT=&quot]1[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فَأَجَابَ الرَّبُّ أَيُّوبَ مِنَ الْعَاصِفَة وَقَالَ: 2«مَنْ هذَا الَّذِي يُظْلِمُ الْقَضَاءَ بِكَلاَمٍ بِلاَ مَعْرِفَةٍ؟ 3اُشْدُدِ الآنَ حَقْوَيْكَ كَرَجُل، فَإِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ فَتُعَلِّمُنِي. 4أَيْنَ كُنْتَ حِينَ أَسَّسْتُ الأَرْضَ؟ أَخْبِرْ إِنْ كَانَ عِنْدَكَ فَهْمٌ. 5مَنْ وَضَعَ قِيَاسَهَا؟ لأَنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ! أَوْ مَنْ مَدَّ عَلَيْهَا مِطْمَارًا؟ 6عَلَى أَيِّ شَيْءٍ قَرَّتْ قَوَاعِدُهَا؟ أَوْ مَنْ وَضَعَ حَجَرَ زَاوِيَتِهَا، 7عِنْدَمَا تَرَنَّمَتْ كَوَاكِبُ الصُّبْحِ مَعًا، وَهَتَفَ جَمِيعُ بَنِي اللهِ؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]8[/FONT][FONT=&quot]«وَمَنْ حَجَزَ الْبَحْرَ بِمَصَارِيعَ حِينَ انْدَفَقَ فَخَرَجَ مِنَ الرَّحِمِ. 9إِذْ جَعَلْتُ السَّحَابَ لِبَاسَهُ، وَالضَّبَابَ قِمَاطَهُ، 10وَجَزَمْتُ عَلَيْهِ حَدِّي، وَأَقَمْتُ لَهُ مَغَالِيقَ وَمَصَارِيعَ، 11وَقُلْتُ: إِلَى هُنَا تَأْتِي وَلاَ تَتَعَدَّى، وَهُنَا تُتْخَمُ كِبْرِيَاءُ لُجَجِكَ؟(ايوب11:1:38)


اين كنت انت من هذا كلة؟؟!! تامل السماء حولك كيف خلقت تامل الشمس كيف تشرق وتغيب تامل نفسك من اين وجدت من الذى اعطاك حياة تامل كل شىء حولك ستجده دليل على وجود الله [/FONT]


----------



## fredyyy (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*يارب نور عنين أخويا /* أنا للمسيح 

*كما أنرت عنين أخويا /* EMad Thaabet 

*ثبته في الايمان ... أنت تعرف ... كيف تصل إليه *

.


----------



## peace_86 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*صديقي العزيز البار: أنا للمسيح..

أرجو قراءة الرسالة الخاصة والرد عليها..

الله يحفظك*


----------



## peace_86 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*وأرجو من الجميع عدم التشكيك في نوايا الأخ العزيز (أنا للمسيح) .. هو آمن بالإيمان المسيحي من أعماق قلبه وأصبح بعد وقت لاحق ملحد لأن هذا الإيمان لم يشبعه.. لنتفهم ظروفه الشخصية وأفكاره الخاصة..

المسيحية ليست إجبار إنما هي إيمان ومبدأ وأسلوب حياة..

إلى صديقي أنا للمسيح: سأصلي من أجلك كل ليلة وأرفع قلبي حتى تعود مؤمناً بربنا وآلهنا ومخلصنا سيدنا يسوع المسيح.. وبقوة صليبه وبرسالته ومجد وعظمته ..*


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *راجع الموضوع اللى فى توقيعى "الحياة الحقيقة فى المسيح" واقرأه بالكامل ...... إن كان أمر رجوعك يهمك*


شكرا لك سقراء الموضوع 



grges monir قال:


> انت لم تؤمن بالمسيح اساسا لكى تلحد
> لان من يؤمن بالمسيح ايمان عقلى وقلبى
> مستحيل ان يرجع عنة
> كل ما قمت بة هو تجربة او  شكل جديد كنت تريدة ولم تستطع  لا اكثر


كما كتبت فى مشاركتى انى كنت مشكك !؟


صوت صارخ قال:


> *يوم 15/10 عدت للمسيح ........ 15/11 تركت المسيح ...... العمر 20 سنة ......
> 
> هل تظن أنه بإمكانك اللهو فى أمور بمثل هذه الخطورة
> 
> ...


نعم وعائلة مؤمنه بعض الشيئ  ومازلت اذهب للكنيسه


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اومال انت مين جابك للعالم:thnk0001:​


يبدو انك لا تعرفي شئ عن نظرية التطور 


fredyyy قال:


> *أخي الحبيب *
> 
> *إن كتابة هذا الموضوع إنك رجعت ... يعني أنَّ أصابعك هي التي تكتب هذا *
> 
> ...


شكرا 


fredyyy قال:


> *نحن لا نريد أن نثبت وجود الله بالعلم لأننا نعلم أن العلم متغيِّر *
> 
> *لكن الله غير متغيِّر ... العلم ُوجِدَ ُمأخرًا ... لكن الله موجود حيث لا نستطيع أن نبدأ *
> 
> ...


اخى عقلى يقبل هذا العلم اذا فلماذا خلق الله العقل ولماذا العقل لا يدرك الله ؟؟
اما اذا مت بدون ان يظهر الله نفسه لى فالله سيكون ظلمنى لانى طلبت منه ان يظهر نفسه ولم اجده ؟؟


EMad Thaabet قال:


> اتعرف شيئا انا فى وقت قريب قبل دخولى هذا المنتدى بدات اشك فى وجود الله  لكن كان قلبى مؤمن وعقلى غير محرر لكنى لم ايأس يوما واحدا كنت الجا الى الله ادعوة كل يوم واقول له يا الهى يا من احببتنى لدرجة انك صلبت عنى ارحمنى وحرر عقلى واستمر ذالك الدعاة فى صلاتى كل يوم حتى رايت النور الحقيقى حتى شعرت بالروح القدس فى داخلى حقا اصبحت انسانا جديدا عرفت معنى السعادة الحقيقية وهى المسيح لان السعادة هى المسيح نعم عرفت المسيح لاول مرة من فترة قريبة هو ارجعنى الية حين طلبتة عرفت معنى كلمة سعادة حين عرفت المسيح لن استطيع ان اوصف لك السعادة التى اشعر بها حين اتكلم عنة انا كنت اجهل اشياء كثيرة فى المسيحية لكنى حين عرفتة اصبح هو  يعلمنى المسيحية اصبحت حين اقرائ الانجيل افهم معانية واتعمق فى كلماتة بدات اعرف الاعلان عن كامل محبة الله للانسان وكيف كان معه منذ خلقة حتى الآن
> 
> لا تياس يا ابن ملك الملوك ورب الارباب
> 
> ...





EMad Thaabet قال:


> [FONT=&quot]فَأَجَابَ الرَّبُّ أَيُّوبَ مِنَ الْعَاصِفَة وَقَالَ: 2«مَنْ هذَا الَّذِي يُظْلِمُ الْقَضَاءَ بِكَلاَمٍ بِلاَ مَعْرِفَةٍ؟ 3اُشْدُدِ الآنَ حَقْوَيْكَ كَرَجُل، فَإِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ فَتُعَلِّمُنِي. 4أَيْنَ كُنْتَ حِينَ أَسَّسْتُ الأَرْضَ؟ أَخْبِرْ إِنْ كَانَ عِنْدَكَ فَهْمٌ. 5مَنْ وَضَعَ قِيَاسَهَا؟ لأَنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ! أَوْ مَنْ مَدَّ عَلَيْهَا مِطْمَارًا؟ 6عَلَى أَيِّ شَيْءٍ قَرَّتْ قَوَاعِدُهَا؟ أَوْ مَنْ وَضَعَ حَجَرَ زَاوِيَتِهَا، 7عِنْدَمَا تَرَنَّمَتْ كَوَاكِبُ الصُّبْحِ مَعًا، وَهَتَفَ جَمِيعُ بَنِي اللهِ؟[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]8[/FONT][FONT=&quot]«وَمَنْ حَجَزَ الْبَحْرَ بِمَصَارِيعَ حِينَ انْدَفَقَ فَخَرَجَ مِنَ الرَّحِمِ. 9إِذْ جَعَلْتُ السَّحَابَ لِبَاسَهُ، وَالضَّبَابَ قِمَاطَهُ، 10وَجَزَمْتُ عَلَيْهِ حَدِّي، وَأَقَمْتُ لَهُ مَغَالِيقَ وَمَصَارِيعَ، 11وَقُلْتُ: إِلَى هُنَا تَأْتِي وَلاَ تَتَعَدَّى، وَهُنَا تُتْخَمُ كِبْرِيَاءُ لُجَجِكَ؟(ايوب11:1:38)
> 
> 
> اين كنت انت من هذا كلة؟؟!! تامل السماء حولك كيف خلقت تامل الشمس كيف تشرق وتغيب تامل نفسك من اين وجدت من الذى اعطاك حياة تامل كل شىء حولك ستجده دليل على وجود الله [/FONT]


اطلبه ولكن بدون جدوه + انا لا اؤمن بالله اى لا اؤمن باى دين فكيف اقتنع اصدق من الانجيل ؟؟ 


peace_86 قال:


> *صديقي العزيز البار: أنا للمسيح..
> 
> أرجو قراءة الرسالة الخاصة والرد عليها..
> 
> الله يحفظك*



صديقى العزيز وحشتنى كتير تم الاضافه  وانتظرك ♥[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*هل لك اب اعتراف ......؟؟؟؟*


----------



## هشام المهندس (16 نوفمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> رجعت للالحاد مرة اخرى
> وهذه المره لا ارى اى طريق للعوده
> فانا الان ملحد بمعنى الكلمة لست مشكك كما كنت :thnk0001:
> اريدكم انت تثبتوا ان الله موجود بالعلم
> وارجو عدم نقل اثبتات او اسئله من منتديات اخري او من مواضيع اخري وايضا عدم الاقتباس من الانجيل



اريدكم انت تثبتوا ان الله موجود بالعلم 
وهل ثبت لك ان الله غير موجود قطعيا
وبنظريتك ايضا ان المسيح لا وجود له اساسا
هل هذا ما تقصد ...؟؟؟؟


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> اريدكم انت تثبتوا ان الله موجود بالعلم
> وهل ثبت لك ان الله غير موجود قطعيا
> وبنظريتك ايضا ان المسيح لا وجود له اساسا
> هل هذا ما تقصد ...؟؟؟؟



لا اعرف اذا كان المسيح كان موجود او لا 
ولكن لحد الان لا ارى ان الله موجود ؟!


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 نوفمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> لا اعرف اذا كان المسيح كان موجود او لا
> ولكن لحد الان لا ارى ان الله موجود ؟!



*ألست تؤمن أن الله هو المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## هشام المهندس (17 نوفمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> لا اعرف اذا كان المسيح كان موجود او لا
> ولكن لحد الان لا ارى ان الله موجود ؟!



اخي العزيز
موضوعك اساسا ليس لابلاغنا بانك اتبعت الالحاد فهذا الموضوع خاص بك وبقناعتك الذاتيه
وعندما تشاركنا بسؤال ليس سهلا هذا يعني ان تشاركنا بافكارك ومعتقدك 
وشخصيا حال جميع الاحبه نؤد مساعدتك لكن ليس باجابات محيره وغير واضحه
واحب التواصل معك وكما نحب جميعا ان تتواصل معنا
وكان سؤالي واضحا وهو
هل انت مؤمن بوجود المسيح ... ام لا
تقبل مؤدتي واحترامي

....


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

اخى صوت صارخ يوجد الكثير ف الكنيسة مرشدين ولكن انا الان ف الصعيد سالت الاب الكاهن لم يجبنى وسالت كثير من طوائف اخرى لم اجد اجابه واضحه 
اما بالنسبه للاخ هشام انا احب المسيح وتعالميه جدا (الانسان) ولكن لا اؤمن بالله


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 نوفمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> اخى صوت صارخ يوجد الكثير ف الكنيسة مرشدين ولكن انا الان ف الصعيد سالت الاب الكاهن لم يجبنى وسالت كثير من طوائف اخرى لم اجد اجابه واضحه
> اما بالنسبه للاخ هشام انا احب المسيح وتعالميه جدا (الانسان) ولكن لا اؤمن بالله



*لن يفيدك أحد من خارج كنيستك ..... 
لديكم مواقع عديدة على الأنترنت
حاول التواصل مع إحداها ..... وكن جاد فى محاولاتك .... لأنك الآن فى قبضة إبليس ..... وإن لم تجاهد حتى الدم ..... ستهلك
آسف أن أقول لك ذلك .... وكلى ألم وأنا اقوله .... لكن ماذا سيقول الطبيب لمريض الكانسر .... هل يكذب عليه ويخبره أنه مريض بالأنفلونزا ....
تلك هى الحقيقة حبيبى ...... سنصلى معا أن تفتقدك النعمة .... فالمسيح أقام الميت الذى أنتن ..... لكن رفاقه رفعوا الحجر .... دعنا نرفع الحجر .... ونصلى أن يقيم الرب الميت*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 نوفمبر 2013)

ابنى  العزيز/ انا للمسيح
الموضوع بسيط جدا ولا يحتاج الى ادلة  لان وجود الله 
حيقيقة مؤكدة لا خلاف عليها ولكنك  لا ترى هذه الحقيقة
انظر الى الشمس   نجم واحد ينير العالم كله بنظام دقيق جدا
اذا بعدت الشمس  عن مكانها سوف تتجمد الدنيا
واذا قربت من الارض تتحرق الارض ومن عليها
من الذى جعلها فى هذا المكان فى هذه المسافة الدقيقة انه الله
والامثلة كثيرة جدا مليارات الامثلة
الرب يفتح قلبك وعقلك للنور والحقيقة


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 نوفمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> اخى صوت صارخ يوجد الكثير ف الكنيسة مرشدين ولكن انا الان ف الصعيد سالت الاب الكاهن لم يجبنى وسالت كثير من طوائف اخرى لم اجد اجابه واضحه
> اما بالنسبه للاخ هشام انا احب المسيح وتعالميه جدا (الانسان) ولكن لا اؤمن بالله



اخي انا للمسيح 2 اسعدني ردك كثيرا
مع انه زاد الغموض اكثر فاكثر 
لكن يكفي انك تعرف الرب الانسان ومادمت تحب تعاليمه وبالتاكيد هذه معلومات اخذتها من الانجيل ....!!!
بالنتيجه انت مؤمن بوجود المسيح وما كتب في الانجيل ولديك بعض الاعتراضات والشكوك ليس اكثر
بصراحه الموضوع يحتاج الى التحاور معك بطريقه اخرى وانا مع الاستاذ صوت صارخ بنصيحته لك وبنفس الوقت على استعداد تام للتواصل معك على الخاص ان اردت ذلك فما عليك الاارسال رساله خاصه لتجد اجابات لجميع اسئلتك
باذن الرب الحي القدوس 

دعواتنا وصلواتنا من اجلك
الرب يحفظك ويرعاك


....


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لن يفيدك أحد من خارج كنيستك .....
> لديكم مواقع عديدة على الأنترنت
> حاول التواصل مع إحداها ..... وكن جاد فى محاولاتك .... لأنك الآن فى قبضة إبليس ..... وإن لم تجاهد حتى الدم ..... ستهلك
> آسف أن أقول لك ذلك .... وكلى ألم وأنا اقوله .... لكن ماذا سيقول الطبيب لمريض الكانسر .... هل يكذب عليه ويخبره أنه مريض بالأنفلونزا ....
> تلك هى الحقيقة حبيبى ...... سنصلى معا أن تفتقدك النعمة .... فالمسيح أقام الميت الذى أنتن ..... لكن رفاقه رفعوا الحجر .... دعنا نرفع الحجر .... ونصلى أن يقيم الرب الميت*


اشكرك اخى على نصيحتك, ساعمل بها


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> اخي انا للمسيح 2 اسعدني ردك كثيرا
> مع انه زاد الغموض اكثر فاكثر
> لكن يكفي انك تعرف الرب الانسان ومادمت تحب تعاليمه وبالتاكيد هذه معلومات اخذتها من الانجيل ....!!!
> بالنتيجه انت مؤمن بوجود المسيح وما كتب في الانجيل ولديك بعض الاعتراضات والشكوك ليس اكثر
> ...


شكرا لك وساتواصل معك قريبا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*تواصل مع ربنا يا أنا للمسيح 

تعرف تعمل كدة و لا لأ ؟؟؟


*


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تواصل مع ربنا يا أنا للمسيح
> 
> تعرف تعمل كدة و لا لأ ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



حاولت كتير :blush2:


----------



## EMad Thaabet (20 نوفمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> حاولت كتير :blush2:




استمر فى المحاولة لا تياس صدقنى المسيح الذى اعرفة لا يترك اولادة قد يبطىء لكن لا يتاخر ابداا :new5: وانا اكلمك من تجربتى الشخصية معى فقط لاتياس

انت الان بين طريقين واختيارك سيتحدد بة مصيرك فارجوك جاهد لكى لا تخسر نفسك وتعرف النور الحقيقى والسعادة الحقيقية

جزء من كتاب للدكتور Holy_bible اول كتاب للرد على الالحاد والتطور

*الاربع اسئلة يجب ان يسألها كل انسان لنفسه وهناك اجابتان لا ثالث لهما ويختار من بينهم 
*
*من انا؟ *
*من اين اتيت؟ *
*لماذا انا هنا؟*
*الي اين انا ذاهب؟*
 
 *الاجابة من وجهة النظر التطورية الالحادية.*
*من انا؟*
*انا  لا شيء عبارة عن قطعة غابر كونية ملوثة في هذا الكون ظهرت بالصدفة  العشوائية ممكن انتهي في اي لحظة والحياة لا تساوي شيء واستهلك  الطبيعة واسواء من الفيروسات*
*من اين اتيت؟*
*اتيت  من انفجار ادي الي غبار ادي الي النجوم والكواكب ادي الي ملوثات عضوية في  الماء ادت الي وحيد الخلية ادت الي اسماك الي زواحف الي ثدييات الي قردة  الي الانسان. *
*لماذا انا هنا؟*
*لا يوجد اي غرض لوجودي وتعبي باطل لأني والعدم واحد ولا منفعة تحت الشمس. *
*الي اين انا ذاهب؟*
*الي التراب والفناء الذي اتيت منه *
*من النظرة الايمانبة وان الرب هو الخالق*
*إذا اجابة الاربع اسئلة هي *
* من انا؟ *
*الاجابة انا الانسان أجمل ما صنعه الله لاني خلقت علي صورة الله ومثاله*
*Masterpiece*
*من اين اتيت؟*
*اتيت عن طريق ان الله خلقني بمحبته وليس بالصدفة.
لماذا انا هنا ؟
*
*لكي اعرفه واعرف محبته واقيم علاقة معه واختاره بحرية ارادتي او ارفضه  *
*الي اين انا ذاهب؟*
*اليه لو اخترته. الي الجحيم لو رفضته الذي لم يصنع للبشر بل لإبليس وجنوده  *
*هذا ما اؤمن به وما قاله الكتاب المقدس وما قاله ابائي** وهو يناسب العلم الحقيقي الصحيح وليس الافتراضي الكاذب.

ايهما تختار وايهم منطقى وايهم يتماشى مع العقل :new5:
*​

ارجو منك :flowers: ان تتعب نفسك وتقرا هذا الموضوع كامل للدكتور  Holy_bible_عن الالحاد

                                 :download::download:

الكتاب الاول من سلسلة كتب الرد على الالحاد والتطور+ 

اتركك مع سلام المسيح :flowers:


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك وجارى القراءه


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك اخى EMad Thaabet الكتاب جميل جدا واعجبنى


----------



## EMad Thaabet (21 نوفمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> شكرا لك اخى EMad Thaabet الكتاب جميل جدا واعجبنى



يارب يكون سبب بركة ليك يارب  صدقنى المسيح ينتظرك ويبحث عنك فلا تضيع وقت وانت بعيد عنة لانك لا تعلم فى اى وقت ياتى صاحب البيت

 فهو ينتظرك ويقول

*هأنذا  واقف على الباب واقرع إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب أدخل إليه واتعشى معه وهو معي" (رؤ 20:3)
*
*
الرب  يقول لنا بأنه يعمل في حالة الفتور أيضاً، ماذا يعمل؟ "هأنذا واقف على  الباب واقرع"... الله يقرع على باب قلبنا يجب علينا ألاّ نتأخر أي أن نذهب  ونفتح له الباب. فتح الباب لله الذي يقرع على باب قلبنا يعني التوبة. عندما  يكون لديّ الشجاعة بأن أقول بأنني خاطىء، فأذهب إلى الباب وافتحه للرب.  عندما نمرّ في حالة الفتور في حياتنا، ردة فعلنا يجب ألاّ تكون البكاء، بل  ردة فعلنا يجب أن تكون التوبة، بأن نعترف بخطايانا ونبتهل إلى الله قائلين  ارحمنا يا الله. إن لم أصارح الله بكل شيء فقلبي سوف يبقى مغلقاً له.  الصراحة والتوبة يفتحا الباب لله فيدخل ويتعشى معنا ونحن معه. عدم الرضى عن  ذاتنا لا يكفي، بل التوبة والاعتراف بخطايانا أمام الرب هما اللذان يجعلاه  يدخل إلى قلبنا وحياتنا. دخول الرب إلى حياتنا هو بداية المودّة والصداقة  والحياة الجديدة معه. الشيء البديهي هو أنه إذا كان الرب سوف يأتي ليتعشى  معي فيجب عليّ أن أحضر المائدة لاستقباله. 


 صديقى بل بالاحرى اخى**:flowers: اريد ان اعرف اجابتك على الاربع اسئلة*


*من انا؟ *
*من اين اتيت؟ *
*لماذا انا هنا؟*
*الي اين انا ذاهب؟*



*الاجابة من وجهة النظر التطورية الالحادية.*
*من انا؟*
*انا  لا شيء عبارة عن قطعة غابر كونية ملوثة في هذا الكون ظهرت بالصدفة  العشوائية ممكن انتهي في اي لحظة والحياة لا تساوي شيء واستهلك الطبيعة  واسواء من الفيروسات*
*من اين اتيت؟*
*اتيت  من انفجار ادي الي غبار ادي الي النجوم والكواكب ادي الي ملوثات عضوية في  الماء ادت الي وحيد الخلية ادت الي اسماك الي زواحف الي ثدييات الي قردة  الي الانسان. *
*لماذا انا هنا؟*
*لا يوجد اي غرض لوجودي وتعبي باطل لأني والعدم واحد ولا منفعة تحت الشمس. *
*الي اين انا ذاهب؟*
*الي التراب والفناء الذي اتيت منه *

*من النظرة الايمانبة وان الرب هو الخالق*
*إذا اجابة الاربع اسئلة هي *
*من انا؟ *
*الاجابة انا الانسان أجمل ما صنعه الله لاني خلقت علي صورة الله ومثاله*
*Masterpiece*
*من اين اتيت؟*
*اتيت عن طريق ان الله خلقني بمحبته وليس بالصدفة.
لماذا انا هنا ؟
*
*لكي اعرفه واعرف محبته واقيم علاقة معه واختاره بحرية ارادتي او ارفضه *
*الي اين انا ذاهب؟*
*اليه لو اخترته. الي الجحيم لو رفضته الذي لم يصنع للبشر بل لإبليس وجنوده 
*
*هذا ما اؤمن به وما قاله الكتاب المقدس وما قاله ابائي** وهو يناسب العلم الحقيقي الصحيح وليس الافتراضي الكاذب.
*
*ايهما تختار وايهم منطقى وايهم يتماشى مع العقل :new5: واى طريق تريد انت تسلك وايهم مكسب ؟!!


يهمنى ردك اخى *

سلام المسيح الذى ليس له مثل ليس كما يعطيكم العالم اعطيكم انا


----------



## fredyyy (22 نوفمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> اخى عقلى يقبل هذا العلم اذا فلماذا خلق الله العقل *ولماذا العقل لا يدرك* الله ؟؟


 
*أخي الحبيب * 
*نحن ندرك البعض عن الله *

*لكننا لا ندرك الكل عن الله لأن جسدنا محدود *

*ولو أدرك المخلوق كل من هو الخالق لصار إلهًا مثله *




انا للمسيح2 قال:


> *اما اذا مت بدون ان يظهر الله نفسه لى فالله سيكون ظلمنى لانى طلبت منه ان يظهر نفسه ولم اجده ؟؟*




*لا لا لا *

*أن متأكد أنك لن تموت قبل أن تعرف الله *

*فأنت ليت لعبة ُتدمر ... لكن إنسان لك كرامة أمام الله وهو يحبك *

*فقط نصيحة بسيطة ... إبحث بداخلك عن ما يُعطِل سماعك لصوت الرب *

*مثال: *
*الله لا يظهر ذاته لإنسان يُقر بعدم وجوده *

*الخطية إذا كان لها غلاوة في القلب أكثر من الله فإنها تحجب رؤية الله *

*شوف داود بيقول إيه *
مزمور 18 : 1 
... أحبك *يا رب يا قوتي*.

 مزمور 22 : 19 
أما أنت يا رب فلا تبعد. يا *قوتي أسرع إلى نصرتي*.

 مزمور 59 : 17 
يا *قوتي* لك *أرنم* لأن الله *ملجإي* إله *رحمتي*. 
​*لا تتعلق بالناس ... فالناس تزول ... لكن الله يبقى إلى الأبد *

.


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3551360&postcount=374*​


----------

